# saving flash files or SFW help



## Kitoth (Apr 5, 2009)

Ok seems either the new update for Firefox's unplug doesn't work, its broke for me or the removed the feature to let you view the source for stuff so if you want to save a flash file you can't so is tehre any way to save a flash file for offline use cause if it requires it to be in cache they it will eventually not work offline. So if someone knows a program it would be nice. there are some good flash files including art I'd love to have for viewing offline since you never know when the artist might remove them or someone else remove them.


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 6, 2009)

One way I could think of would be to view the page source.  You could then craft a simple HTML page with a link to the flash, right click on it, and do a "Save Link As" or "Save Target As", depending on browser.  That will save the raw flash file, and then you should be able to use a browser to view it later.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 6, 2009)

with firefox you can go to tools at the top and then page info. or you rightclick the page and select page info^^
there you go to the media tab and there you can select and download any file of the page, including flash files.


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 6, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> with firefox you can go to tools at the top and then page info. or you rightclick the page and select page info^^
> there you go to the media tab and there you can select and download any file of the page, including flash files.



Cool!  Didn't even realize Firefox had that.  And here I've been doing it the old-school way. >_<


----------



## Eevee (Apr 6, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> One way I could think of would be to view the page source.  You could then craft a simple HTML page with a link to the flash, right click on it, and do a "Save Link As" or "Save Target As"


what

if you already have the link just wget it


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 6, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Cool!  Didn't even realize Firefox had that.  And here I've been doing it the old-school way. >_<



i still do that for videos which are embedded into a flashplayer^^


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 6, 2009)

Eevee said:


> what
> 
> if you already have the link just wget it



Heh, well yes - in Linux or Unix.  Windows basically goes "lolwut!?" if you try that in the CLI.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 6, 2009)

The page info window has been allowing embedded media to be downloaded in every version of Firefox, Firebird, Phoenix (since it was complete enough to have it), the original post-Nestcape Mozilla suite, and Netscape Navigator/Communicator 4.  If memory serves, Netscape Navigator 3 and 3 Gold had that ability as well.

However, if you're talking about Flash movies, such as those on YouTube, then you'll need either a plugin or an external program (such as Miro) to download 'em.

Edit: Doesn't Cygwin have wget?


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 6, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> The page info window has been allowing embedded media to be downloaded in every version of Firefox, Firebird, Phoenix (since it was complete enough to have it), the original post-Nestcape Mozilla suite, and Netscape Navigator/Communicator 4.  If memory serves, Netscape Navigator 3 and 3 Gold had that ability as well.



Frak... then I never noticed it for a long, long time. 



ArielMT said:


> Edit: Doesn't Cygwin have wget?



Yep - one of many handy things that it can add.


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 6, 2009)

Honestly I just use "downthemall" and "video download helper" for firefox; downthemall! allows me to pull anything off any site with one click, and video download helper allows me to download imbeded video with one click.


----------



## X (Apr 6, 2009)

right click, page info, click the media tab, scroll down until you see the .swf embed file, click to highlight and then click the save button.

never mind, it appears that the question was already answered.


----------



## net-cat (Apr 6, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Heh, well yes - in Linux or Unix.  Windows basically goes "lolwut!?" if you try that in the CLI.


Download file. Put in %WINDIR%\system32. wget now works from any CMD window.

I'd like to point out that the "View Page Info" only works for media embedded in the page. So for sites like YouTube, you'll get the SWF-based player, but not the underlying FLV file. (Which is probably what you want.)


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 6, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Download file. Put in %WINDIR%\system32. wget now works from any CMD window.



Yeah, I know - but I'm trying not to get overly technical with my solutions for folks.


----------



## Zero_Point (Apr 7, 2009)

The DownloadHelper add-on for Firefox works just fine for me.


----------



## Eevee (Apr 7, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Download file. Put in %WINDIR%\system32. wget now works from any CMD window.


I'll see your wget and raise you these

they are kinda out of date now but generally do what you need


----------



## Runefox (Apr 7, 2009)

Eevee said:


> I'll see your wget and raise you these
> 
> they are kinda out of date now but generally do what you need



I'll see your unixutils and raise you Cygwin. Prober Bash for the win.


----------



## net-cat (Apr 7, 2009)

Eevee said:


> I'll see your wget and raise you these
> 
> they are kinda out of date now but generally do what you need


Actually, I do those too. But I seem to recall there was some option not included in the version of wget that comes with that. I don't remember. Whatever.



Runefox said:


> I'll see your unixutils and raise you Cygwin. Prober Bash for the win.


The problem I have with Cygwin's ports is that they tend to clobber the NT console buffer when used there. (And I do have to use an NT console from time to time.)


----------



## Runefox (Apr 7, 2009)

> The problem I have with Cygwin's ports is that they tend to clobber the NT console buffer when used there. (And I do have to use an NT console from time to time.)


Right, you should probably increase the buffer length.  I had mine set to 3000, but setting it to 9999 seems a good enough idea. The message "WARNING: Screen buffer size will require 1 MB of memory per window" seems a little temporally misplaced.


----------



## Blade Leingod (Apr 12, 2009)

Get Orbit and use it's Grab++ feature


----------

